# springtail cultureing question



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

hey I have had a culture of springtails for a long time and I wanted to start a few more cultures and was told to put about a inch of peat moss on the bottom of the contaner so I went to get some peat moss from bi-mart and I dont know if it is ok to use or not. on the back is says natures potting soil is proffessionally formulated using the finest ingredients found in the pacific northwest. it is a PH balanced blend of spangum peat moss, volcanic pumice aged mushroom compost and forest humus natures potting soil is fortified with fertilizer to encourage healthy and robust early growth. naturer's is made in oregon by black gold a company that specializes in premium formulsted fatures for successful and enjoyable gardening black gold is committed to your satisfaction and welcomes all comments and suggestions.


thats what it says on teh back and I dont know if it is safe or not what do you think? 


thanks
Brian bannon


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

I would say no because of the "fortified with fertilizer" part. This may just be some sort of organic fertilizer (maybe they are referring to one of the ingredients you mentioned) but why take the chance? You springtails will probably do fine if there are chemical fertilizers in there...but you risk transferring it to your frogs.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Brian,

I agree with Steven to avoid anything that indicates that it has fertilizer in it. I use coco bedding in my springtail cultures and they are roaring along - basically you want something that will hold moisture but not become a wet mess.

Bill


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I use cocoanut fiber for springtails, too. It doesn't break down as fast as organic composts, and of course you don't want fertilizers in it. Add a few grains of brown rice occasionally--not too much. I don't know how it works, but it certainly seems to goose up production. Perhaps it gives a better media for the yeast you need to sprinkle on occasionally to feed them.


----------

